# Rory - RIP My Little Man!



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Today, Rory, my 3 year old dwarf lop, was put to sleep.

He had a disease/infection called e cuniculi that he may have had since birth/when he was neglected before i got him. He showed virtually no symptoms until Wednesday, when he wouldn't eat/drink/open his eyes/hop etc. I took him to the vets this morning and he said the kindest thing was to put him peacefully to sleep. I promised Rory when I rescued him last year that I would always do the best for him, and I think I have, but I really wish I had known more about this and what to look out for. 

FYI:Rabbits can be very 'up and down' for a few months before the real symptoms start to show - listlessness for a day and then perking back up, and being off their food for a day and then OK again. In this stage, there is a wormer called Panacor that works effectively, and cost me £7 from the vets today for my other bunny as a preventative measure. If I had known about this I would have bought it for them as a normal thing, and maybe none of this would have happened.

The more serious symptoms include not eating, not drinking, refusal to open the eyes, head tilts and going off their back legs. Like with Rory, this can happen virtually overnight, so PLEASE, all rabbit owners, especially those with 2 or more buns (this disease spreads in confinement through urine spores) ask your vet about this and how to prevent against it - nobody should have to see their bunny decline how I had to see Rory decline over the past 2 days and I don't want his death to have been in vain, so please, ask the vet, read up on it and be aware of the signs - it is as common as up to 80% in all rabbits. It remains dormant and can come out if the rabbit becomes immunosuppressed for any reason.

Rest in peace my little man, sleep tight and look after Ben, Trixie, Honeymint, Mary and George who I know were waiting to welcome you with open paws/claws.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss 

Rest in peace Rory xx 

I have just bought some panacur for all my 6. Thanks for the info xx


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Please spread the word to any bunny owners you know or speak with - the vets had never even me mentioned this to me before today and from what I read it is relatively new and unknown. It's better to be safe than sorry and Panacur works on other parasites as well so ! Of course, getting it into the rabbit might be a different matter...


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

so sorry for your loss. Diesel will look after him over Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

I know he is being well looked after and making loads of friends  my MIL bought me a plant that flowers each year to remember him by so we've planted it near where his hutch was and where he liked to play on the grass. I think he'd like that.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

So sorry for ur loss, the tears are currently streaming down my face :crying: :crying: :crying:

can this affect both indoor and out door bunnies?


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> So sorry for ur loss, the tears are currently streaming down my face :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> can this affect both indoor and out door bunnies?


It can affect any bunny, but those at highest risk are ones that live with another rabbit (as it is infectious) and ones with suppressed immune systems and/or live in/have lived in unsanitary conditions (as was in Rory's case; he was a rescue rabbit and would have had it since I got him).

Thanks hun; I just want to spread the word as much as i possibly can to spread awareness and stop Rory's death being in vain. The symptoms are so gradual and can be so easily brushed aside as something else until the parasite really takes hold, by which time it's often too late for the rabbit. The wormer is £7 and yet my vet has never even mentioned it to me  if they get it even when they first have the bug, it kills it off!


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

James10 said:


> I am so sorry about ur loss...R.I.P little man. xxx


Thanks hun x


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Just read this now.
I'm so sorry, you're in my thoughts as I'm going through the same thing.


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

shutterspeed said:


> Just read this now.
> I'm so sorry, you're in my thoughts as I'm going through the same thing.


Oh hun *hugs* my thoughts are with you too! I really hope Rufus pulls through, keep getting that panacur into him!


----------

